# Good place to hunt turkeys in UT?



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

I have seen hundreds of turkeys in Mountain Green (near Morgan) but am not sure if it is legal to hunt their. Ya'll know of any good spots?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah that's all private land, they are pretty safe on most of it!! That's why there is so many turkeys there! :lol:


----------

